# How to export Note performer audio tracks from Sibelius into Cubase and make it sound great



## maximuss (Nov 2, 2022)

Hi,
I was wondering if anybody knows how to make Note Performer sound even better by exporting the audio files from Sibelius into Cubase to make it sound much better. Some people have had great success with it but I am not so knowledgeable.

Thanks in advance


----------

